# Danish: The authentication provider



## Miutzu

Hej

*Kontekst:* "The authentication provider returned an error. If the problem persists, please contact your system administrator."

Hvordan er det korrekt?
Jeg tænker:
Den godkendelse udbyder returnerede en fejl.
eller
Godkendelses udbyderen returnerede en fejl.

På forhånd tak!


----------



## hanne

Det var da pokkers til svære spørgsmål du stiller .

"Godkendelsesudbyderen returnerede en fejl." er den korrekte variant af dit eget forslag.
Men "godkendelsesudbyder" er ikke et ord jeg har hørt før, ej heller har google. Dermed er ikke sagt at ordet ikke kan bruges.

"Autentificering" er et ord der findes. Visse vil mene at det ligner et lån fra engelsk, men i web-sammenhænge (som dette ligner) tror jeg det vil være mere genkendeligt. "Godkendelse" er et noget bredere begreb.

Jeg ville være fristet til at oversætte "provider" med "udsteder" - i web-sammenhænge tales der tit om udstedelse af certifikater og den slags. Men "udsteder" modsvarer jo normalt "issuer", så det må du selv afgøre rimeligheden af.

Og sluttelig skal det siges at "autentificeringsudsteder" heller ikke er et ord som jeg selv eller google har hørt før. Men for mig giver det bedre associationer til noget kendt.

Håber det var til hjælp, jeg vender tilbage hvis jeg finder på andet - også til din anden tråd.


----------



## mnl

Hannes forslag "autentificering" syntes jeg ikke at jeg havde set før, men en hurtig søgning på danske sider i Google viser at ordet er i brug vedrørende computer- eller netsystemer, så den del er øjensynligt god nok i konteksten.

Hvis sammenhængen yderligere er en web-baseret eller -relateret service er jeg ikke sikker på at "udsteder" er den rette betegnelse. Det kan sagtens være en ydelse som en virksomhed eller organisation udfører løbende for gode ord eller betaling. Kernepunktet her er at det er en løbende service, og at kunden beder om ydelsen hver gang han/hun får en ny besøgende som kunden gerne vil sikre sig er den som vedkommende giver sig ud for at være. At udstede noget opfatter jeg mere som en engangshandling - i hvert fald i dokumentets løbetid. Jeg vil derfor påstå at "udbyder" er en bedre oversættelse end "udsteder" i denne sammenhæng.

Så for at svare på Miutzus oprindelige spørgsmål, så mener jeg at "Autentificeringsudbyderen returnerede en fejl" ikke er en forkert oversættelse, men ligefrem køn er den vel heller ikke.

Jeg er dog ret nysgerrig efter at se om der er nogen der kan komme på noget mere mundret. Og så tror jeg at jeg vil starte en ny tråd om oversættelsen af ordet provider i almindelighed.


----------



## hanne

Autentificeringstjenesten?
"Tjeneste" er ikke en direkte oversættelse af "provider", men jeg tror det er det samme i sammenhængen her, og for mig virker det som en mere meningsfuld betegnelse.


----------



## mnl

Det var da en god ide!


----------



## Miutzu

Mange tak for jeres svarene!


----------



## Miutzu

Jeg fandt ud at, i Microsoft's ASP.NET værktøj til webadministration, ordet "provider" er ikke oversat.

F. eks: "Vælg en enkelt provider for alle administrationsdata for websteder "


----------



## hanne

Det er typisk computersprog. Ofte adopterer man bare det engelske ord - ofte gør man det også selv om man burde, og sagtens kunne, finde en oversættelse.
At have en befolkning der generelt er god til engelsk er et tveægget sværd.


----------



## Sepia

Jeg ser et stoerre problem i at man pludselig oversaetter ord, som er blevet overtaget fra et fremmedsprog og brugt i den betydning i aarevis.

Det er totalt irriterende for anvenderen og er tit yderst tidskraevende, hvis det drejer sig om navne paa en funktioner man ikke ofte bruger.


----------



## hanne

Sepia said:


> Jeg ser et stoerre problem i at man pludselig oversaetter ord, som er blevet overtaget fra et fremmedsprog og brugt i den betydning i aarevis.


Absolut. Jeg mente ikke at Miutzu ikke skulle bruge "provider". Men ud fra det oprindelige spørgsmål var det ikke til at se at der fandtes et standardbegreb. Og "provider" er ikke i almindelighed indført i dansk - den brug der henvises til er meget produktspecifik.


----------



## Sepia

Jeg mente det ogsaa bare som en almindelig advarsel. Jeg brugte f.eks. engang ca. en time (som jeg bestemt ikke havde til overs) paa at finde ud af hvordan man i det nye Mac styresystem (paa tysk) laver et screen-shot. Idioterne havde pludselig placeret det et andet sted og kaldte det heller screen-shot mere hverken i menuen eller i index-funktionen. 

Jeg kender mange andre eksempler. Jeg arbejdede for ca. et aar siden med paa oversaettelsen af et gps-navigationsapparat til dansk. De andre paa det samme projekt fattede ikke, at det er vanvittigt pludselig at bruge ordet "maal" for "destination" naa de konkurrerende maerker og de tre forrige generationer af det samme maerke brugte ordet destination. Det er bare et af mange eksempler i det ene software. Stakkels danskere, der skal bruge det.


----------

